# παρασκευάζω / κατασκευάζω



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 12, 2016)

Και οι δύο λέξεις έχουν τη γενική έννοια του «φτιάχνω», αλλά το «παρασκευάζω» φέρνει περισσότερο σε «προετοιμάζω», ενώ το «κατασκευάζω» παραπέμπει σε «χτίζω» ή «συναρμολογώ». Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι σαφές ποια θα χρησιμοποιηθεί: _παρασκευάζω γεύματα για τους εργάτες που κατασκευάζουν το νέο υδραγωγείο_. Μου φαίνεται, όμως, πως υπάρχει μια γκρίζα ζώνη μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων και πως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρο ποιος είναι ο κατάλληλος όρος. Ένα εργοστάσιο μπορεί να κατασκευάζει παιχνίδια, τηγάνια, μηχανήματα, παπούτσια ή έπιπλα (όχι στον ίδιο χώρο), αλλά σύρματα ή κλωστές; Και μπορεί να παρασκευάζει μπίρες, γιαούρτια, υγρά καθαρισμού, βαφές αβγών ή καφέδες, αλλά χαρτικά ή πουκάμισα; Δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ άλλα παραδείγματα (είναι παλιά η απορία), αλλά πέρα από τρόφιμα, φάρμακα και διάφορα χημικά, πού χρησιμοποιείται το «παρασκευάζω»;

Και για ποια αντικείμενα δεν ταιριάζει καμία από τις δύο λέξεις; Μήπως τα έτοιμα ενδύματα; Το μεταλλικό νερό μάλλον απλώς εμφιαλώνεται, και κάποια προϊόντα που δεν υφίστανται ιδιαίτερη επεξεργασία νομίζω συσκευάζονται, όπως τα όσπρια (που παλιά πωλούνταν χύμα στα παντοπωλεία).


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2016)

Πολύ καλή η ανάλυση.

Για το χαρτί πάντως ή τα προϊόντα του δεν θα έλεγα ούτε κατασκευάζω ούτε παρασκευάζω, αλλά παράγω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2016)

Να δοκιμάσουμε και μια άλλη προσέγγιση (χρησιμοποιώ το ΛΚΝ). Να βάλουμε στη συζήτηση την ενέργεια, το αποτέλεσμα και την κλίμακα.

Η _κατασκευή_ είναι η ενέργεια *ή* το αποτέλεσμα του _κατασκευάζω_. Το _κατασκεύασμα_ είναι μόνο αποτέλεσμα και μάλιστα, λέει το ΛΚΝ, συχνά ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι μειωτικός.

Η _παρασκευή_ είναι μόνο η ενέργεια του _παρασκευάζω_ (και κουβαλάει από τα αρχαία και συμπαραδηλώσεις προτετοιμασίας και προμήθειας), κυρίως για ιατρικά, τρόφιμα κ.λπ., ενώ το _παρασκεύασμα_ είναι ακόμα πιο στενό: συνήθως μόνο ιατρικό ή χημικό προϊόν. Εδώ βρίσκουμε όμως στο λ. _σκεύασμα_ για το οποίο δίνει το ΛΚΝ και την ελνστ. ερμηνεία παρασκεύασμα φαγητού.

Ό,τι δεν καλύπτεται με αυτά, συνήθως θα καλυφτεί από το παράγωγο, την παραγωγή, τα προϊόντα.

Να προσθέσω επίσης μια άλλη διάκριση που νομίζω ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στη χρήση και έχει σχέση με την κλίμακα. Δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ για ένα εργοστάσιο μπίρας ότι παρασκευάζει μπίρα. Η κλιμακα είναι βιομηχανική, υπάρχουν εργοστάσια, άρα την παράγει. Αντίθετα, για μια πολύ μικρή ζυθοποιητική μονάδα μπορεί να πω ότι έχει παρασκευαστήριο μπίρας (κάτι σαν ειδικευμένο χημικό εργαστήριο) άρα, ίσως και να την παρασκευάζει. Το ίδιο για φαρμακευτικές ουσίες. Το εργοστάσιο παράγει φάρμακα, ο φαρμακοποιός παρασκευάζει μια πομάδα. Οι φούρνοι τάδε παράγουν ψωμάκια σε μεγακλίμακα, αλλά το ειδικό μηχάνημα στο σπίτι είναι αρτοπαρασκευαστής.

Επομένως: είδος και κλίμακα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το μεταλλικό νερό μάλλον απλώς εμφιαλώνεται, και κάποια προϊόντα που δεν υφίστανται ιδιαίτερη επεξεργασία νομίζω συσκευάζονται, όπως τα όσπρια (που παλιά πωλούνταν χύμα στα παντοπωλεία).



Αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με το ποιος παράγει και ποιος συσκευάζει. Τα όσπρια μεν συσκευάζονται, αλλά παράγονται κιόλας, απλά δεν παράγονται σε εργοστάσια αλλά στον αγρό. Το δε νερό είναι χημική ένωση, παράγωγο μιας χημικής διαδικασίας, άρα το ρήμα που ταιριάζει είναι το _παράγω_. Όμως τα εμφιαλωτήρια δεν παράγουν νερό, το παίρνουν έτοιμο. Νερό παράγεται π.χ. με την καύση υδρογόνου, οπότε εκεί μπορείς να πεις ότι παράγεις νερό. Λες ότι η τάδε εταιρεία εμφιαλώνει νερό όχι επειδή μόνο αυτό κάνει (μπορεί να κάνει κι άλλα πράγματα στο νερό πριν το εμφιαλώσει, όπως π.χ. να το φιλτράρει), αλλά επειδή το περιεχόμενο του μπουκαλιού έχει ήδη παραχθεί.

Μια ανάλογη περίπτωση είναι το αλάτι ή η ζάχαρη, που υφίστανται επεξεργασία και μάλιστα σημαντική, το αντικείμενο του εργοστασίου δεν είναι μόνο η συσκευασία. Όμως το εργοστάσιο που κάνει την επεξεργασία δεν παράγει το ίδιο την πρώτη ύλη, οπότε χρησιμοποιείς το ρήμα _συσκευάζει_ ή λες επεξεργάζεται και συσκευάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2016)

Κακώς μπλέκουμε εδώ τη συσκευασία, είναι αργότερα στα στάδια της παραγωγής.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 12, 2016)

Όταν μίλησα για συσκευασία σκεφτόμουν λ.χ. τα συσκευαστήρια φρούτων, όπου η μόνη βιομηχανική διαδικασία είναι η διαλογή και η συσκευασία τους· προφανώς η καλλιέργεια οπωρώνων και η συλλογή των καρπών δεν αποτελεί παρασκευαστική ή κατασκευαστική δραστηριότητα. Για συσκευαστήριο ζάχαρης δεν έχω ακούσει («εργοστάσιο ζαχάρεως» άκουγα στις Σέρρες), και μου φαίνεται παράξενο γιατί τα σχετικά εργοστάσια είναι περίπλοκες βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις, εξαιτίας και της ανάγκης να απομακρυνθεί με ασφάλεια η ιδιαίτερα εύφλεκτη σκόνη. Δύσκολα το βλέπω ως ιστορική ονομασία, σε αντίθεση με τους αλευρόμυλους (που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τη σκόνη). Οι τελευταίοι έχουν πολύ εντονότερη ιστορική παρουσία και είναι εύλογο να έχει διατηρηθεί η παλιά ονομασία τους, κι ας έχει αλλάξει τόσο η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν.

Για τη μπίρα, συγκεκριμένα, βρήκα αρκετά «παρασκευάζει» στο διαδίκτυο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει βέβαια ότι είναι και σωστά. Αναρωτιέμαι και αν επηρεαζόμαστε καθόλου από την αγγλική σε αυτό το θέμα, καθώς εκεί χρησιμοποιείται πλήθος εξειδικευμένων λέξεων για πολλά είδη παραγωγικής δραστηριότητας. Η μπίρα στα αγγλικά μπορεί να παράγεται (_produced_), συχνά όμως ζυμώνεται (_brewed_), ακόμα και σε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο. Από την άλλη, το _manufacture_ (και το παράγωγό του _factory_) είναι λέξη με ευρύτατη χρήση και δεν μοιάζει να αντιστοιχεί σε ελληνικές έννοιες κατασκευής ή παρασκευής.

Για να συνοψίσουμε... Τόσο το «παρασκευάζω» όσο και το «κατασκευάζω» είναι υποπεριπτώσεις τού «παράγω», και χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για ορισμένα είδη παραγωγής: τα περισσότερα πράγματα που δεν παρασκευάζονται ή κατασκευάζονται απλώς παράγονται. Αυτό διαφέρει κάπως από την εικόνα που είχα πριν ανοίξω το παρόν νήμα, αλλά δεν με εκπλήσσει κιόλας. Τελικά ποιες είναι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, όμως; Ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι η παρασκευή δεν ταιριάζει στη βιομηχανική δραστηριότητα λόγω κλίμακας, τι μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί και τι μονάχα να παραχθεί;


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> τι μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί και τι μονάχα να παραχθεί;


Η _κατασκευή_ εμπεριέχει την ιδέα της μετατροπής της πρώτης ύλης σε στερεό υλικό αντικείμενο σαφώς διαφορετικής μορφής. Όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η προϋπόθεση, καταφεύγουμε συχνά στην _επεξεργασία_ (π.χ. αγροτικών προϊόντων, τροφίμων, ξύλου) ή στην _κατεργασία_ (π.χ. δέρματος). Έτσι μπορεί να έχουμε _κατεργασία_ μετάλλων και _κατασκευή_ μεταλλικών προϊόντων. Η _παραγωγή_ είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις υπερώνυμο, σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό που εξέθεσε ο Ελληγεννής.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Themis said:


> Η _κατασκευή_ εμπεριέχει την ιδέα της μετατροπής της πρώτης ύλης σε στερεό υλικό αντικείμενο σαφώς διαφορετικής μορφής. Όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η προϋπόθεση, καταφεύγουμε συχνά στην _επεξεργασία_ (π.χ. αγροτικών προϊόντων, τροφίμων, ξύλου) ή στην _κατεργασία_ (π.χ. δέρματος). Έτσι μπορεί να έχουμε _κατεργασία_ μετάλλων και _κατασκευή_ μεταλλικών προϊόντων. Η _παραγωγή_ είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις υπερώνυμο, σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό που εξέθεσε ο Ελληγεννής.



Ενώ η _παρασκευή _προϋποθέτει την ανάμιξη συστατικών για να προκύψει νέο μίγμα ή ένωση, τουλάχιστον στα χημικά ή τα φαρμακευτικά εργαστήρια, όπου όσοι προετοιμάζουν τα δείγματα προς ανάλυση ή χημική επεξεργασία λέγονται _*παρασκευαστές —*_αλλά όχι μόνο σε αυτά. Όταν αυτή η παρασκευή ξεπεράσει τη μικρή κλίμακα του εργαστηρίου (ή της κουζίνας, _παρασκευή φαγητού, βλ. _made-up food?) και φτάσει σε βιομηχανική κλίμακα, τη σκυτάλη παίρνει η ευρύτερη _παραγωγή_.

Η μπίρα _παρασκευάζεται —_αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί το _ζυμώνεται, ή το παράγεται,_ όπως λέει ο Δόκτορας, σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα ή αν μιλάμε συνολικά για τη διαδικασία, γιατί η ζύμωση είναι ένα μόνο στάδιο της παρασκευής της μπίρας και η παρασκευή της είναι ένα στάδιο της παραγωγής της— όπως και ο καφές: αν δεν τον _φτιάχνουμε_, όπως λέμε συνήθως, τον _παρασκευάζουμε _(σε πιο «κομψές» διατυπώσεις).



daeman said:


> Brew your own beer, φτιάξε μόνος σου την μπίρα σου κι αλεστικά και κερατιάτικα μη δίνεις.
> ...
> Καλό πλύσιμο, άνετη κουζίνα, λίγο μεράκι (και προαιρετικά καλή παρέα) χρειάζονται μόνο για την παρασκευή. Έτοιμη για κατανάλωση μετά από τρεις Παρασκευές, με ό,τι παρέα προαιρείστε. _..._



Ενώ τα οινοπνευματώδη τα _αποστάζουμε_, αλλά και τα _παρασκευάζουμε _εάν δεν προκύπτουν από απόσταξη αλλά από ανάμιξη, όπως και τα μίγματά τους, τα κοκτέιλ (ή τα βομβαρδιστικά τους, τα B52).

Όλα τα καλά στη ζωή παρασκευάζονται, like cakes and ale. 
Raison d'être.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2016)

Μια ελαφρώς άσχετη παρατήρηση... το κατασκευάζω έχει σαν θηλυκό ουσιαστικό την κατασκευή, που είναι το προϊόν του ρήματος. Όμως το συσκευάζω έχει σαν θηλυκό ουσιαστικό την συσκευή, που είναι εντελώς άσχετο πράγμα. Το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι η αρχική έννοια ήταν "σκηνική κατασκευή". Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Μια ελαφρώς άσχετη παρατήρηση... το κατασκευάζω έχει σαν θηλυκό ουσιαστικό την κατασκευή, που είναι το προϊόν του ρήματος. Όμως το συσκευάζω έχει σαν θηλυκό ουσιαστικό την συσκευή, που είναι εντελώς άσχετο πράγμα. Το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι η αρχική έννοια ήταν "σκηνική κατασκευή". Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό;


Το ΛΚΝ έχει τη _συσκευασία _σαν ενέργεια ή αποτέλεσμα του _συσκευάζω_.

Η _συσκευή_ είναι άλλης εποχής παρασκεύασμα, σημασιολογικό δάνειο από το γαλλόφερτο appareil, ενώ η θεατρική _συσκευή _είναι πολύ προγενέστερη κατασκευή. 

LSJ:
*συσκευή*: _A. intrigue, plot, CPHerm.25 ii 1 _(iii A.D.),_ Hdn.3.12.3,PLond.5.1674.65 _(vi A.D.)_, EM286.24.

_ΛΚΝ:
*σκευή*: το σύνολο των αντικειμένων τα οποία είναι απαραίτητα σε κπ. για την εκπλήρωση κάποιου έργου· ο εξοπλισμός: _H ~ του μηχανικού._ || (μτφ.): _H ~ του φιλολόγου. _[λόγ. < αρχ. _σκευή_]_


_και ο τα πάντα πληρών Δημητράκος, με τη _σκευή_, την _παρασκευή_, την _κατασκευή _και τη _συσκευή _συσκευασμένες στο ίδιο λήμμα:







Συσκευώρημα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2016)

Themis said:


> Η _κατασκευή_ εμπεριέχει την ιδέα της μετατροπής της πρώτης ύλης σε στερεό υλικό αντικείμενο σαφώς διαφορετικής μορφής. Όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η προϋπόθεση, καταφεύγουμε συχνά στην _επεξεργασία_ (π.χ. αγροτικών προϊόντων, τροφίμων, ξύλου) ή στην _κατεργασία_ (π.χ. δέρματος). Έτσι μπορεί να έχουμε _κατεργασία_ μετάλλων και _κατασκευή_ μεταλλικών προϊόντων. Η _παραγωγή_ είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις υπερώνυμο, σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό που εξέθεσε ο Ελληγεννής.


Επιπλέον, υπάρχει και η _*μεταποίηση*_ - άλλος κλάδος που εμπεριέχει ή καλύπτει εν μέρει την παραγωγή και τη συσκευασία.


----------

